# new to the forum



## hahay (Jun 18, 2008)

hey guys, how is everyone doing?

i just found you guys on google, good to see a hay forum around.


----------



## chetlenox (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey hahay (that's a lot of "heys"),

Welcome (although I'm new to the forum myself). I found this spot through my e-subscription to Hay and Forage magazine... they had a little blurb in last week's issue. I'm really hoping that this site takes off and does well. I personally think that hay farming is one of those areas where a place to swap info and ideas would be very helpful. From what I've seen this spot is already off on the right foot. Friendly folks.

Take care, good luck with your crop this year. From the sounds of it, the folks up north (Midwest) are really struggling with all the rain this year. I guess that's pretty obvious, with the Iowans really getting hammered (according to the news).

Chet.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

It is great to see more and more new people. Where are you from? I'm from eastern Ohio. Lets keep this site growing!


----------



## 4020man (Jun 21, 2008)

From one new guy to another welcome to the forum


----------



## chetlenox (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm from North Texas myself, about 30 minutes south of Ft. Worth.

I've seen a few Texans do some posting, but there seem to be quite a few people from the Midwest as well as some from the Carolinas.

Like I mentioned before, I really hope this site takes off. Folks that have been growing hay for 20 years (of which there are a number already posting here) don't realize how valuable just basic chatting about hay can be to somebody new and just figuring it out (like me). It's really great. Fills in the cracks in knowledge and adds some regional variety to the information I get from my local Ag Extension publications and what I find in books.

Chet.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Yer all right, lots of good people here. And from one end of this great country to the other. More hay knowledge than anywhere else I can think of. And just about any piece of hay equipment you can think of, I bet somebody here has run it. That's why I'm here, too, to try to get some of the best, and cheapest, learnin' I can find.


----------



## Morris Hebert (Jul 4, 2012)

We have a claas rollant 66 and its breaking the wrap just as it starts to roll the bale. Can anyone help us out? It worked great last year.


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

Morris Hebert said:


> We have a claas rollant 66 and its breaking the wrap just as it starts to roll the bale. Can anyone help us out? It worked great last year.


Hello Morris and welcome to HAytalk.
I cant answer your question but if you can re-post it in the machinery section you will get plenty of help on it.
CW


----------

